
CloudApp Now Restricts Free Plans to 10 Drops/Month - nhangen
https://www.getcloudapp.com/plans/
======
aihunter
Get Minbox instead! Free screenshots, file uploads (use CMD+U to upload any
file from finder), and more. [http://minbox.com](http://minbox.com)

